# Ships to Be Fueled with Plastic at Amsterdam Port



## DeepSeaDiver (Jun 5, 2016)

The Port of Amsterdam will soon get a new factory that will be able to convert unrecyclable plastic into fuel for ships.

The processing of plastic waste is expected to cut CO₂ emissions by 57,000 tons per year, compared to today’s manner of waste management.

Bin2Barrel, a Dutch company focusing on the development of plastic to projects, and the Port of Amsterdam expect the plant to be operational by the end of this year.

The construction of the new IGES Amsterdam factory began on June 15, 2018. The project is supported by the Dutch government, which recently added chemical recycling to its national waste management plan.

As explained, the idea is that synthetic materials that could not be reused otherwise will now become reusable in a useful application, while at the same time offering a more sustainable alternative for traditional transport fuels. The ultimate goal is the application of the produced substances in the production of new synthetic materials, in other words, chemical recycling.

The first plant of Bin2Barrel, accomplished with an investment of approx. EUR 28m, will produce more than 30m liters of fuel per year out of 35,000 tons of non-recyclable plastic. In combustion of the produced fuel, the return on energy is nearly three times higher (80%) than in direct burning of plastic in waste incinerators (33%).

Despite the fact that the fuel could also be suitable for other sectors, Bin2Barrel focuses first on selling it to the marine industry.

“The use of plastic and the lack of a proper processing of plastic cause massive pollution worldwide. Bin2Barrel introduces innovative and badly needed technology that will enable us to make use of a currently non-recyclable flow of waste in a manner that makes perfect sense,” Roon van Maanen, Head of Circular & Renewable Industry at Port of Amsterdam, said.

“By creating a new product from an otherwise problematic waste product, Bin2Barrel fits perfectly within the mission of Port of Amsterdam to facilitate energy transition as well as transition to a circular economy,” van Maanen added.

Source Link: https://worldmaritimenews.com/archives/256937/ships-to-be-fueled-with-plastic-at-amsterdam-port/


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The obvious solution for the burning of such fuels is in stationery engines generating to the national electric power network.

Easier (cheaper) control of pollution during conversion. No transport (with no accompanying infrastructureal impacts, should the 'industry' take off).

We have a local producer of eco/bio-fuel for diesel road vehicles. Without specific matching of machine to fuel this can be unsatisfactory (my older walking partner used it but lost power when using the 'mountain road') home to Ramsey.

A like solution makes better sense to me.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

DeepSeaDiver said:


> The Port of Amsterdam will soon get a new factory that will be able to convert unrecyclable plastic into fuel for ships.
> 
> The processing of plastic waste is expected to cut CO₂ emissions by 57,000 tons per year, compared to today’s manner of waste management.
> 
> ...


Maybe one day, ships with onboard processing plants will be able to refuel anywhere in the ocean, given the propensity of the world's population to continue the use of plastics.






This should be mandatory viewing at every school on the planet. It tells that in just over thirty years, there will be more plastic in the oceans than fish...!

Taff


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Taff's idea might feather the mariner's cap (presently a cap worn, in the eye of the media, by only those wanting to load oil and dangerous chemicals in order to spill them in the sea) to gather it and burn it by way of a clean up rather than doing so for an advantage in bunker costs.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Were there not some incinerator ships built a few decades ago? I have a memory of seeing such a ship in one of the popular shipping magazines.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Dartskipper said:


> Were there not some incinerator ships built a few decades ago? I have a memory of seeing such a ship in one of the popular shipping magazines.


Yes, Roy, there were a few I believe, around the early seventies, but I think they burned waste chemicals and dumped the residue over the wall and were jumped upon by the greenies - rightly so.
However, it wouldn't be a step too far to incorporate today's technology into a working ship, stopping briefly at Port Plastic to refuel, then continuing merrily on her way, while gleeful owners rub their hands together. Then we could continually dispose of all of our plastic garbage through big pipes, well out into the ocean, knowing that we are helping the environment by fueling our ships and thereby keeping pollution down by no longer burning fossil fuel in our two or three remaining vessels.

Some major cruise ships have their own incinerators for ships garbage as shown on a TV doco some years ago.

Anyone know Elon Musk's phone number? 

Taff


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Incinerator ship details *here*


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I have often wondered on the western incinerator ships (off DSME when going on sea trials in early 00s the sea close in was littered with them). Some incineration is allowed (required?) by MARPOL for the vessels own waste and in type approved plant. Incineration is allowed/applauded for waste onshore. Were the early incinerator ships simply not capable of doing the job to the appropriate standard or is it a commercial non starter? (ours feeds something around 7 MW into the network (net) in 2009 delivering 28.4 GWH).

A ship on normal trade is unlikely to stumble across enough waste to significantly reduce their fuel bill. Just a litter sweep pro bono publico.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

The next major bunker port will be the coast of India.... as much as you want! If you are a 'bunker ship' you can load the plastic around the coast and then on passage to another bunker port, you can recycle the plastic and then offload and sell it. Or you can have a stationary refuelling spot somewhere in mid ocean. The German did just that during WW2.


----------



## DeepSeaDiver (Jun 5, 2016)

Some great info and video above. The process is known as pyrolysis which occurs in the absence or near absence of oxygen. Many Chemistry councils have been developed to include The Marine Litter Solutions.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Stephen, If you had to allow the size of the bunker at the incinerator needed to maintain around 7 MW (and families of feral cats living off the vermin and the carry-in treats provided by the refuse deliverers) you would have no capacity left for cargo. 


Perhaps there is a need for very high calorific value plastics to increase the pollution to a point it can be economically recovered?


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Adidas last year sold one million pairs of shoes made from recycled plastic bottles, taking eleven of them to make one pair:

https://eatdrinkplay.com/adidas-shoes-made-plastic-bottles/

Taff


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Varley said:


> Stephen, If you had to allow the size of the bunker at the incinerator needed to maintain around 7 MW (and families of feral cats living off the vermin and the carry-in treats provided by the refuse deliverers) you would have no capacity left for cargo.
> 
> 
> Perhaps there is a need for very high calorific value plastics to increase the pollution to a point it can be economically recovered?



Come on. It is a political idea. No one said it had to actually WORK!


----------



## DeepSeaDiver (Jun 5, 2016)

This story and video are really cool, solving a few problems with plastic waste. It is called the Million Waves Project.

https://q13fox.com/2018/07/13/north-sound-non-profit-turning-sea-waste-into-affordable-prosthetics/


----------

